# Kubota Pony motor fuel issue



## xcellz (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello
I recently purchased a 2000 asplunt truck. The Pony motor will run if I squirt carb cleaner into it however it will not run at all with out the spray. I pulled off the gas line and turned the key and gas came pumping out "must have electric pump" so gas is getting to the carb.
the carb has a small black box with a wire coming out of it that hooks to the primary on the coil. Is this some kind of injector and it is using the on/off charge for the ignition to open and close itself and pump gas into motor? Has anyone ever had this issue? Currently I am just using the truck's PTO but would like to get the pony up and running.

Its a 3 cylinder gas kubota pony motor.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## deevo (Oct 17, 2011)

xcellz said:


> Hello
> I recently purchased a 2000 asplunt truck. The Pony motor will run if I squirt carb cleaner into it however it will not run at all with out the spray. I pulled off the gas line and turned the key and gas came pumping out "must have electric pump" so gas is getting to the carb.
> the carb has a small black box with a wire coming out of it that hooks to the primary on the coil. Is this some kind of injector and it is using the on/off charge for the ignition to open and close itself and pump gas into motor? Has anyone ever had this issue? Currently I am just using the truck's PTO but would like to get the pony up and running.
> 
> ...


 We had a slight problem with ours, it was the coil we replaced and runs like new now. When it started to go, it started sputtering really bad. Check plugs as well. That seems to be the culprit on these engines not running right. But yeah running the PTO off engine sure sucks the gas back if your running her all day long!


----------



## xcellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks I will check that this weekend! You aren't kidding about drinking the gas! It prolly burns a 1/4 tank.


----------



## deevo (Oct 18, 2011)

xcellz said:


> Thanks I will check that this weekend! You aren't kidding about drinking the gas! It prolly burns a 1/4 tank.


 
That's being generous! lol


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Oct 20, 2011)

the black switch on the bottom of the carb is a fuel cut, when the power to the coil is shut off it cuts the fuel. you can state with the electric fuel cut switch , if that dont fix it, then its the coil.


----------



## racnruss (Oct 26, 2011)

*asplundh truck*

can I ask where you got the truck? I just posted a new thread asking about a dealer that is peddling refubished asplundh trucks.


----------



## xcellz (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought it from DnG trucks and other than the pony motor this truck has been pretty solid. It wasnt refurbished though it still needs a paint job pretty bad. I plan on digging around here some to see if I can find some tips on a DIY paint job. Anyway the person I delt with was Gloria and I feel like she was pretty fair.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Nov 2, 2011)

xcellz said:


> I bought it from DnG trucks and other than the pony motor this truck has been pretty solid. It wasnt refurbished though it still needs a paint job pretty bad. I plan on digging around here some to see if I can find some tips on a DIY paint job. Anyway the person I delt with was Gloria and I feel like she was pretty fair.



gloria is a good lady to deal with. sorry to hear your having issues with the fuel still. let me know if you want the truck painted. 3500 for a professional paint job


----------



## Donna Hoggle (Nov 25, 2013)

TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT said:


> the black switch on the bottom of the carb is a fuel cut, when the power to the coil is shut off it cuts the fuel. you can state with the electric fuel cut switch , if that dont fix it, then its the coil.


 We are having a problem finding an ignition coil replacement for our 3 cyl Kubota pony motor. The only number on it is 705. Its on a 1998 GMC 7500. Can you please help us with this information? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Donna Hoggle (Nov 25, 2013)

need help finding coil for 3 cylinder pony motor. would appreciate any input thanks


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Nov 26, 2013)

i have a used coil i could sell you for 50 + shipping. 
[email protected]

thanks joe
www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 26, 2013)

Call a kubota dealer or go online. There is alot of places that sell parts online.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

